
Bumblebees may prefer nectar that has less sugar but is easier to regurgitate - ajay-d
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/22/science/bees-vomit-nectar.html
======
Kaibeezy
What percentage of bees are bumblebees?

------
jokowueu
I didn't read the first word in the scentence and continued reading guessing
it's said people and I was so confused

------
Arete314159
same.

